# Wärme aus Raum bekommen



## munn (13. April 2021)

Hey,

Aufgrund des Krypto Hypes und Corona habe ich meinen PC Seit Anfang Februar Minen lassen wenn ich nicht etwas gezockt habe.
Für viele Games klappt eh beides.
Die 3080 habe ich Seit Dezember bekommen und beim Zocken habe ich nicht wirklich etwas gemerkt das es Temperatur Technisch etwas ausmacht. Nach 10 Stunden Cyberpunk hab ich mal etwas gemerkt aber das war eher die Ausnahme.

Seit ich Anfang Februar mit dem Minen angefangen habe konnte ich mir die Heizung komplett sparen und hätte nicht gedacht das es so einen Extremen Unterschied ausmacht. Da ich jeden Raum die Temperaturen Messe kann ich sagen das der PC etwa ~4-6 Celsius ausmacht. (Starke Varianz)
Ich wohne im Dachgeschoss (Nicht sehr gut isoliert) und habe mir überlegt was ich tun könnte damit die Klimaanlage es im Sommer etwas leichter hat.
Sollte meine Idee nicht funktionieren und es unerträglich wird werde ich das Minen im Sommer schlichtweg abschalten.

Nun Meine Idee:
Ich mache eine Loch in die Dach Decke die in meinem Fall nicht besonders Dick ist und verbinde das Ganze mit einem *Air Pipes for HVAC*. Also Hinten das Ende vom PC mit dem Loch in der Decke sodass nur noch Ziegel wären und installiere zusätzlich in der Decke ein Ventilator der viel Volumen macht in dieses Rohr oben an der Decke.
Dadurch müsste ich doch die Warme Luft des PC`s aus dem Raum bekommen oder?

Nun bin ich mir aber bei einigen Sachen nicht ganz sicher bzw. hoffe ihr könnt einiges bestätigen oder infos dazu geben.
Die Luft die aus dem PC kommt hat ~35-40 (Habe es gemessen - Das Mainboard hat ~45 Grad) 
Nun stellt sich mir die Frage wenn es außerhalb wärmer ist wie die Luft die ich raus Puste hat es dann noch eine Funktion?

Wie Stark müsste der Lüfter an der Decke sein? 
Er müsste mindestens genauso Stark sein wie der im PC sodass kein Hitze Stau entsteht oder?
Ich benötige dann eher Volument als Luftdruck aber ganz Sicher bin ich mir nicht.^^ 
Das ist mein Aktueller Lüfter am PC Hinten: 
Noctua NF-A14 industrialPPC-3000 PWM
Wenn ich den Selben jedoch an die Decke ohne Regelung Einbau ist er mir viel zu laut^^

Die Graka Selbst habe ich natürlich Undervoltet und die Spannung festgelegt. Die Temperatur ist 57-60 Grad.
Die VRam Temperatur ist jedoch immer bei 96-100 Grad egal ob 30 Grad oder 20 Grad Raum Temperatur.


Ich hätte auch noch eine Option die sicher schlechter ist aber evtl. zum Testen geeignet wäre.
Ich habe hinter meinem PC einen kleinen Raum dieser ist 4 Meter lang 1 Meter breit und ~1,5Meter hoch. Aufgrund der Schräge des Dachs ist dort ein Leerer Raum der nicht genutzt wird. Ich könnte auch einfach ein Loch in die Wand machen und den PC so hinstellen das er in diesen Raum bläst. Ich habe keine Ahnung ob das Sinn machen würde. xD

Auch eine Idee wäre wenn ich den Raum umstelle sodass der PC die luft der Klima Anlage ansaugt. Denke aber das dies keinen Unterschied ausmachen würde außer wenn man OC möchte. Ther. wäre auch beides möglich^^

Hoffe ihr Versteht was ich meine.^^
Bin auf Eure Antworten gespannt.
Hoffe einfach mal jemand hat Erfahrung mit diesem Problem.


----------



## flx23 (13. April 2021)

munn schrieb:


> Nun stellt sich mir die Frage wenn es außerhalb wärmer ist wie die Luft die ich raus Puste hat es dann noch eine Funktion?


Nein... Denn die Luft die raus geht muss ja von irgendwo wieder in den Raum kommen (sonst hättest du ja basis ein Vakuum in deiner Bude und ganz andere Probleme ) 




munn schrieb:


> Aufgrund der Schräge des Dachs ist dort ein Leerer Raum der nicht genutzt wird. Ich könnte auch einfach ein Loch in die Wand machen und den PC so hinstellen das er in diesen Raum bläst. Ich habe keine Ahnung ob das Sinn machen würde. xD


Naja wenn der Raum mit wärmer Luft voll ist kann der PC weniger Energie abgeben und wird auch wärmer. Zudem ist die Wärme Luft weiterhin in seinen 4 Wänden. 




munn schrieb:


> Ich wohne im Dachgeschoss (Nicht sehr gut isoliert) und habe mir überlegt was ich tun könnte damit die Klimaanlage es im Sommer etwas leichter hat.


Deine Klimaanlage kann eine gewisse Menge an Energie aus Deinem Raum raus ziehen. Ist die Temperatur Differenz zwischen oben und außen klein (innen 30 Grad außen 30 Grad kalt das sehe gut. Ist die Temperatur Differenz größer außen 30 innen 15 Grad wird es schwerer für die Anlage. 
Zudem wird ja sein Raum auch erwärmt. Üblicherweise von dir, der Sonne, durch schlecht Isolierung,... Wenn das die Klimaanlage bis jetzt gerade so geschafft hat und du nun zusätzlich 300 bis 400W zusätzliche Heizleistung in den Raum einbringst wird das schwer werden. 

Stubborn wäre ss eine wasserkühlung zu nutzen mit einem externen Radiator der außerhalb der Wohnung platziert werden kann. 

Mining im Winter mit einem privaten PC zu nutzen um sich die Heizung zu sparen kann ich ja noch verstehen. Besonders wenn man eine Strom Heizung in Form von Nachtspeichern oder ir Strahlern hat. 
Im Sommer dann aber nicht nur 1x Strom sinnlos fürs mining zu verbrauchen sondern auch nochmal soviel um die Wärme aus der Wohnung zu bekommen ist dann doch ein wenig heftig.


----------



## yingtao (13. April 2021)

Einfach ein Rohr nach draußen wird nicht funktionieren, besonders wenn du direkt gegen die Dachziegel bläßt. Du bekommst Verwirbelungen und die warme Luft kommt nicht weg. Wenn müsstest du schon direkt nach draußen gehen mit dem Rohr, hilft dir aber insgesamt auch nur bedingt.

Wenn du Luft nach außen transportierst, muss du irgendwoher diese Luft ersetzen, im Normalfall mit Luft von draußen. Im Winter ist das dann kalte Luft die du wieder aufwärmen musst und im Sommer dann warme Luft die du abkühlen musst. Im Idealfall transportierst du nur die Wärmeenergie nach draußen über eine Wärmepumpe, was halt die Klimaanlage ist. Das Luftvolumen im Raum bleibt gleich und du transportierst nur die Wärmeenergie nach innen oder draußen (wenn du eine umkehrbare Klimaanlage hast).


----------



## Olstyle (13. April 2021)

Wärme über längere Strecken Transportieren -> man nehme ein Kühlmittel mit höherer Kapazität als Luft.
Eben die schon erwähnte Wakü, also Wasser, oder eine Split Klima, also komprimiertes Gas.


----------



## munn (13. April 2021)

Das Klingt Also alles nicht wirklich Sinnvoll.
Mit einem Radiator bleibt dies ja eher dauerhaft und ich wollte das Im Winter verhindern und die Warme luft nutzen. Zudem weis ich nicht ganz wie ich das anstellen würde.
Die Stromspesen im Winter sind eh schon echt Hoch aber im Sommer völlig Ok.

Das Größte Problem sehe ich sowieso das die Temps die ich weg puste geringer sind als die Temp. die Außerhalb herrscht. Dachte halt am ende versuche ich dennoch die ~300 Watt nach außerhalb zu pusten und zumindest eine Verbesserung. Ich brauche die Klima schließlich vom Prinzip nur wenn es wirklich Heiß ist.

Die Dachziegel sind aber doch eigentlich Nackt. Daher dachte ich es ist fast wie außerhalb. Von der Deckenwand zu den ziegeln wären durchaus nochmal nen Meter. Höchstens das ich die Dachziegel weiter aufheize wobei der unterschied zur Sonne am ende irrelevant sein sollte.





flx23 schrieb:


> Im Sommer dann aber nicht nur 1x Strom sinnlos fürs mining zu verbrauchen sondern auch nochmal soviel um die Wärme aus der Wohnung zu bekommen ist dann doch ein wenig heftig.


Im Normalfall muss ich sagen das mein PC eh sehr viel läuft daher wäre der Unterschied deutlich geringer weil ich so oder so eine Gewisse Watt benötigen würde aber natürlich ist Mining aufgrund 24/7 eine ganz andere Hausnummer und wie ich schon meinte werde ich Sie dann schlichtweg abschalten. Habe noch keine Erfahrung damit wie es im Sommer wird. Aktuell Sehe ich halt einen kleinen Nebenverdienst den ich aufgrund von Corona durchaus gebrauchen kann.
Zudem habe ich alles undervoltet und normal hätte ich eher OC aktiv. Daher verbrauch mein PC ~300 Watt anstatt ~450.

Falls es wen interessiert poste ich mal gerade ~meine Temps um 11:25
Wir haben aktuell 9 Grad außerhalb. Natürlich sind da andere Faktoren nicht mit eingerechnen. Sonnenseite zb.
Temperatur wo der PC steht: 23,8
Nachbarzimmer das mit einer Tür verbunden ist die ich geöffnet habe: 20,5
Die anderen Zimmer haben aktuell alle grob um die 18,0
Ich finde die Temps einfach heftig das nur eine einzige 3080 läuft und frage mich wie das Miner machen.


----------



## Sinusspass (13. April 2021)

Fenster auf und ab die Post. Im Sommer wird das nur schlimmer. Wenn du da ne Klima hast, muss die doppelt ackern, um die Abwärme des PCs wegzuschaffen und säuft Strom ohne Ende. Was bin ich froh, letzten Herbst in den Keller gezogen zu sein....
Da bleibt dann echt nicht mehr viel von den Mining-Kohlen übrig. Einzige Möglichkeit ist, die Abwärme irgendwo wegzuschaffen, wo es egal ist, dass da Wärme frei wird. Also entweder Hardware in einen anderen Raum und da Fenster auf, wenn dein Hauptraum klimatisiert bleiben soll oder Wakü mit Radiator irgendwo. Gut, wenn du schon Luftlöcher in die Decke bohren und da einen Luftschlauch verbauen kannst, dann geht das selbe auch zweimal. Du versorgst den PC mit Luft von da und entfernst die Abluft wieder dahin. Zumindest in der Theorie sollte so kaum warme Luft in den Raum gelangen.


----------



## flx23 (13. April 2021)

munn schrieb:


> Das Klingt Also alles nicht wirklich Sinnvoll.
> Mit einem Radiator bleibt dies ja eher dauerhaft und ich wollte das Im Winter verhindern und die Warme luft nutzen. Zudem weis ich nicht ganz wie ich das anstellen würde.
> Die Stromspesen im Winter sind eh schon echt Hoch aber im Sommer völlig Ok.


Bevor du raus gehst nützt du zwei Kupplungen. Je nachdem ob Sommer oder Winter kuppelst du den externen Radiator innen an. Ansonsten kommt er nach draußen. Ist kei. Hexenwerk und ein pro halbes Jahr ein Aufwand von ner halbe Stunde


----------



## munn (13. April 2021)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Fenster auf und ab die Post. Im Sommer wird das nur schlimmer. Wenn du da ne Klima hast, muss die doppelt ackern, um die Abwärme des PCs wegzuschaffen und säuft Strom ohne Ende. Was bin ich froh, letzten Herbst in den Keller gezogen zu sein....
> Da bleibt dann echt nicht mehr viel von den Mining-Kohlen übrig. Einzige Möglichkeit ist, die Abwärme irgendwo wegzuschaffen, wo es egal ist, dass da Wärme frei wird. Also entweder Hardware in einen anderen Raum und da Fenster auf, wenn dein Hauptraum klimatisiert bleiben soll oder Wakü mit Radiator irgendwo. Gut, wenn du schon Luftlöcher in die Decke bohren und da einen Luftschlauch verbauen kannst, dann geht das selbe auch zweimal. Du versorgst den PC mit Luft von da und entfernst die Abluft wieder dahin. Zumindest in der Theorie sollte so kaum warme Luft in den Raum gelangen.



Wenn es sich nicht wirklich rentiert werde ichs eh nicht laufen lassen im Sommer aber kann es aktuell noch nicht 100% einschätzen. In Italien wo ich lebe scheint es aktuell etwas Kompliziert zu sein wieviel Steuer anfällt.
Es zählt dort anscheinend zum Bergbau...Was mit 5% Steuer Sehr gut wäre.
Zudem bezahle ich 0,19 C pro Kw/h
Laut Rechnungen sollte ich aktuell noch locker mit Gewinn abschließen.
Zudem habe ich die Graka eigentlich eh zum Zocken und Arbeiten gekauft und nicht zum Minen.

Werde mir dann doch mal das mit den Radiatoren anschauen besonders das mit den zwei Kupplungen wäre eigentlich schon Interessant da es eigentlich immer nur eine Win/Win Situation ist selbst wenn ich nicht mehr Mine.


----------



## Sinusspass (13. April 2021)

Gut, ich bin von deutschen Verhältnissen ausgegangen.
Die Sache mit den Radis ist so ziemlich am praktischsten, wenn man es so umsetzt.


----------



## FetterKasten (13. April 2021)

In Italien zählt Mining als Bergbau? Sicher, dass du den Übersetzer richtig bedient hast?


----------



## Olstyle (13. April 2021)

flx23 schrieb:


> Bevor du raus gehst nützt du zwei Kupplungen. Je nachdem ob Sommer oder Winter kuppelst du den externen Radiator innen an. Ansonsten kommt er nach draußen. Ist kei. Hexenwerk und ein pro halbes Jahr ein Aufwand von ner halbe Stunde


Wenn man statt der Kupplungen Ventile(Kugelhahn) benutzt geht es sogar noch schneller. 
Und der Profi automatisiert die dann passend zur Innentemperatur.


----------



## Richu006 (13. April 2021)

munn schrieb:


> Das Größte Problem sehe ich sowieso das die Temps die ich weg puste geringer sind als die Temp. die Außerhalb herrscht. Dachte halt am ende versuche ich dennoch die ~300 Watt nach außerhalb zu pusten und zumindest eine Verbesserung. Ich brauche die Klima schließlich vom Prinzip nur wenn es wirklich Heiß ist.



Das ist eigebtluch nicht möglich. 

Du misst im moment die Abluft aus deinem PC, welche aktuell 35-40°C misst. Und gehst davon aus, das diese temperatur im sommer, wenns in deinem Zimmer 35 °C ist, immer noch die selbe Temperatur hat.

Aber das funktioniert so nicht!

Wenn du aktuell 23°C im.Zimmer hast 
Und deib Rechner jetzt 35-40°C ausbläst, dann wird er bei 35°C Zimmertemperatur ca. 47-52°C warme luft aus dem Gehäuse blasen.

Denn das Delta umgebungsluft/Kühlungsluft wird ungefähr gleich bleiben! 

Die beste Lösung ein mining rig im Sommer zu kühlen, ist mit einer Wasserkühlung, welche man mit dem Poolwasser verbindet, und so mit der abwärme den pool beheizt.

Wer ein genug grosses mining rig betreibt, kann dann evtl den Pool sogar im Winter stehen lassen und hat ein Thermalpad


----------



## munn (14. April 2021)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Das ist eigebtluch nicht möglich.
> 
> Du misst im moment die Abluft aus deinem PC, welche aktuell 35-40°C misst. Und gehst davon aus, das diese temperatur im sommer, wenns in deinem Zimmer 35 °C ist, immer noch die selbe Temperatur hat.
> 
> ...


Das mit dem pool wäre irgendwie Witzig^^

Aber du hast mich glaube ich falsch verstanden
Ich meinte damit tatsächlich die Außen Temperatur.
Die Raum Temperatur würde sich durch die Klima Anlage Regeln. 
Also wenn ich 35 Grad Warme Luft ins Freie Transportiere wenn dort zb. 37 Grad wären.
Mein Raum würde durch die Klima ja dennoch keine 37 Grad haben. 


FetterKasten schrieb:


> In Italien zählt Mining als Bergbau? Sicher, dass du den Übersetzer richtig bedient hast?


Nein, tatsächlich nicht. Es gibt schlichtweg bisher keine Regelung zu Mining weshalb es bisher laut Definition zum Bergbau Gewerbe zählt. Aber es kommt wohl stark darauf an wieviel und mit welcher Stärke man Mining betreibt. 
Also ob jemand eine Rig hat oder wenn jemand einen reines Mining Teil hat scheint es wohl unterschiede zu geben.
Jedenfalls blicke ich selbst nicht ganz durch und habe das ganze auch schon an meinem Buchhalter weiter gegeben jedoch hat dieser natürlich ebenfalls keine Ahnung.
Seit 2018/19 gibt es in Italien ein Gesetz die zumindest das Trading und besitzen von Krypto Währung regelt.
Aber solange ist das auch nicht gerade her


----------



## Richu006 (14. April 2021)

munn schrieb:


> Das mit dem pool wäre irgendwie Witzig^^
> 
> Aber du hast mich glaube ich falsch verstanden
> Ich meinte damit tatsächlich die Außen Temperatur.
> ...


Ach so. Ja dann habe ich dich falsch verstanden.

Liegt wohl dran das ich keine Klimaanlage gewohnt bin. Kenne das eigentlich nur aus den Ferien in südlichen Regionen.

Bei uns in der schweiz führt man zwar Heizungen aber eigentlich keine Klimaanlagen zum kühlen. War bis jetzt durch gute Isolierung aber auch nicht nötig, es genügt in der Nacht alles zu öffnen. 

Aber wie ich es dann mit dem mining machen werde, weis ich noch nicht. Wenn man den Sommer durch bei 35 grad draussen noch ne 3090 für 24h beschäftigt dürfte es schwer werden da gemütliche temperaturen zu halten ohne klima.


----------



## munn (14. April 2021)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Aber wie ich es dann mit dem mining machen werde, weis ich noch nicht. Wenn man den Sommer durch bei 35 grad draussen noch ne 3090 für 24h beschäftigt dürfte es schwer werden da gemütliche temperaturen zu halten ohne klima.


Das Problem wird da aber nicht nur die Temperatur im Raum sein.
Ich würde/mache mir aber auch Sorgen wegen den VRam.
Mit HwInfo beta kannst du die temps der VRam lesen bei einer so hohen Raum Temperatur musst du gucken das die Graka heile bleibt auch wenn Sie sich glaube selbst drosselt. 
Wenn ich Aktuell 30 Grad habe was ich nun schon öffters hatte    Hat mein VRam meist so 102-106 Grad gehabt. Was schon ziemlich hoch ist. Dabei habe ich den Graka Lüfter auf 65-70% gehabt.
Mein Gehäuse ist nicht gerade Optimal zum Kühlen sondern eher Leise und das würde noch einiges ausmachen. Aber wenn ich die Industrie Noctuas laufen lasse habe ich ein jet in der Wohnung aber man bekommt echt mega gute Kühl Werte xD


Ich hatte ja erzählt das hinter meinem Schreibtisch ein kleiner Raum von 4 Meter lang 1,2 meter hoch und 1 meter breit ca ist. (Weis nicht genau die Werte) Aufgrund der Schräge des Daches ist die Fläche nicht wirklich nutzbar.
Frage mich wie viel leiser der PC wäre wenn ich ein Loch mache und den PC da rein stelle.
Dann vorne mit Staubfilter zumachen. Habe Katzen und die Haare sind echt nervig.
Was denkt ihr Sinnvoll oder sinnlos.


----------



## Richu006 (14. April 2021)

munn schrieb:


> Das Problem wird da aber nicht nur die Temperatur im Raum sein.
> Ich würde/mache mir aber auch Sorgen wegen den VRam.
> Mit HwInfo beta kannst du die temps der VRam lesen bei einer so hohen Raum Temperatur musst du gucken das die Graka heile bleibt auch wenn Sie sich glaube selbst drosselt.
> Wenn ich Aktuell 30 Grad habe was ich nun schon öffters hatte    Hat mein VRam meist so 102-106 Grad gehabt. Was schon ziemlich hoch ist. Dabei habe ich den Graka Lüfter auf 65-70% gehabt.



Naja ich habe noch etwas Luft nach oben. Meine VRAM werden mit maximalem OC +1500mhz max 90°C
Wenn ich das OC rausnehme noch 80°C
Bin da also noch etwas von den 110°C bis zum drosseln entfernt.

Ligt vermutlich einfach an meiner Wasserkühlung, mit MoRa 420 und aktiver Backplate kühlung.

Kann nötigenfalls auch die Lüfter am Mora welche aktuell mit 500 U/min laufen, dann noch etwas hoch gehen.

Denke mein Kühlwasser wird im sommer so 5°C wärmer als im Winter da bin ich noch safe.

Aber ja wird sich erst noch zeigen.


----------



## Walterschen (14. April 2021)

Bringt das was Mining mit privat PC?
Was verbraucht da der PC an Leistung, im Verhältnis zu  erzielten Gewinn?
Bei hohen Stromkosten lohnt sich das Mining eventuell nicht.
Denn das wird in der Regel nicht zum Profit führen. 
Deutlich sinnvoller ist es, direkt in eine der zahlreichen Kryptowährungen zu investieren.
Wärme aus dem Raum bekommen kostet ja wieder was, besser ist die erst nicht zu erzeugen:








						8 Tipps, um euren Gaming-PC im Sommer kühl zu halten und schneller zu machen
					

Euer PC ist heiß gelaufen oder schaltet sich ab? Wir stellen euch 8 Tipps vor, mit denen ihr euren PC auch im Sommer kühl halten könnt.




					mein-mmo.de


----------



## Richu006 (14. April 2021)

Walterschen schrieb:


> Bringt das was Mining mit privat PC?
> Was verbraucht da der PC an Leistung, im Verhältnis zu  erzielten Gewinn?
> Bei hohen Stromkosten lohnt sich das Mining eventuell nicht.
> Denn das wird in der Regel nicht zum Profit führen.
> ...


Je nach GPU lohnt sich das schon. Ich habe in 2.5 Monaten 0.4 Ethereum geschürft. Sprich ca. 800 Euro mit meiner 3090.
 Der pc hat dabei ca. 700kWh verschlungen. Mein strompreis beträgt ca. 20 cent/kwh (wohne in der schweiz) sprich er hat für 140 Euro strom gefressen. 

800 Euro gefarmt
140 Euro gefressen
Gibt 660.-- Euro Ertrag in 2.5 Monaten

In 3/4 Jahren ist meine 3090 also abbezahlt.

Und ich mine jeweils nur, wenn ich dem pc sowieso nicht benötige


----------



## MyticDragonblast (14. April 2021)

Da du mit dem Gedanken spielst Löcher in dein Dach zu bohren gehe ich mal davon aus, dass du Eigentümer der Wohnung bist. Musste schauen das das Dach auch dicht bleibt und nach wie vor den Vorschriften entspricht, sonst kann das in einem möglichen Versicherungsfall ein Problem werden. Definitiv mit der WEG absprechen, ist ja quasi "außen".
Bezüglich des eigentlichen Themas: Was spricht dagegen morgens und nach Sonnenuntergang "Sturm zu lüften" durchs Treppenhaus von unten bis zum Dach per Dachfenster? Kostet nix und ist super effektiv.


----------



## flx23 (14. April 2021)

MyticDragonblast schrieb:


> Bezüglich des eigentlichen Themas: Was spricht dagegen morgens und nach Sonnenuntergang "Sturm zu lüften" durchs Treppenhaus von unten bis zum Dach per Dachfenster? Kostet nix und ist super effektiv.


Er wohnt in Italien, das Haus ist schlecht isoliert und wir befinden uns im Dachgeschoss...


----------



## munn (14. April 2021)

flx23 schrieb:


> Er wohnt in Italien, das Haus ist schlecht isoliert und wir befinden uns im Dachgeschoss...


Was auch der Grund war, warum ich eine Klimaanlage habe^^
Letzter Sommer war in Ordnung weil es es auch immer wieder regnete und abkühlte aber 2019 und die Jahre vorher waren eigentlich brutal. wenn es mehrere Tage lang ~38-39 Grad hat Ist das Dach wie eine Heizung.

Ich will keine Werbung für Mining machen weil ich es eigentlich nicht gut finde. Ohne Corona hätte ich das nie gemacht. Ich versuche wirklich einen kleineren Fußabdruck in der Welt zu hinterlassen aber aktuell kann ich es mir schlichtweg nicht leisten und nehme jeden Euro mit^^. Ich habe einen Betrieb und in Italien wurde einem fast 0 geholfen und doppelt solang geschlossen wie in Deutschland. Aber das ist nen anderes Thema.
Abgesehen davon ist der Strompreis und die Steuer auf Mining in Deutschland deutlich höher. Daher denke ich in Deutschland muss man schon Glauben und Ausdauer haben damit man Hofft es wird an Wert dazu gewinnen.
Aufgrund dessen ist es einfacher Krypto Währung einfach zu kaufen anstatt zu minen.
Im Winter werde ich dieses Jahr aber durchaus das Mining laufen lassen wenn ich am ende dadurch Heizung Kosten Spaare ist es eine Win/Win Situation.

Ich weis aktuell nicht nicht wie ich das ganze mache. In Die Ziegel würde ich natürlich kein loch machen^^
Ich will jetzt auch keine Tausend Euro dafür ausgeben. Vorher würde ich das Mining einfach aus machen.
Langfristig aber werde ich sowas angehen falls es so teuer sein sollte.
Hatte noch nicht die zeit mich wirklich damit zu beschäftigen.

Edit: 
Habe gelesen: wenn die temperatur des wassers niedriger wird als die der raumtemperatur, dann ensteht an den kühlern kondenswasser. das kondenswasser kann dann zu kurzschlüssen im rechner führen.
Würde das auch in meinem Fall zutreffen?
Wenn im Winter Außerhalb 0 Grad ist und im Raum sagen wir 24 Grad wäre jetzt gut zu wissen welche Temp hätte das wasser^^


----------



## Richu006 (14. April 2021)

Hehe ok... das erklärt einiges.

Also ich möchte, wenn es due Zeit zulässt, vielleicht wirklich mal mein Projekt "mining Rig mit Poolwasser kühlen angehrn"  allerdings ist mir mein schöner gaming rechner einfach zu schade dafür. 

Ich würde gerne ein mining rig kaufen und dann evtl 2-3 gpu's im referenz format, damit ich da die billigsten der billigen Wasserkühlblöcke drauf klatschen könnte. Dann ein kleiner Bypass legen bei der Pool umwälzpumpe (direkt hinter dem Filter) und damit die GPU's kühlen. Dann bräuchte ich nichtmal ne pumpe dafür. Die Umwälzpumpe vom pool würde das übernehmen und das Wasser wäre zumimdest gefiltert.

Klar ist immer noch klorwasser. Aber die Blöcke müssten ja nur 1-2 Saisons überleben.

Wenn ich irgendwo GPU' s zu vernünftigen Preisen kriege, gehe ich das vielleicht mal an. Einfach auch weil mir langweilig ist und ich die Idee einfach zu geil finde.


----------



## munn (15. April 2021)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Hehe ok... das erklärt einiges.
> 
> Also ich möchte, wenn es due Zeit zulässt, vielleicht wirklich mal mein Projekt "mining Rig mit Poolwasser kühlen angehrn"  allerdings ist mir mein schöner gaming rechner einfach zu schade dafür.
> 
> ...


Aktuell fast unmöglich ohne Bot.
Ich habe meine Asus Tuf Gaming OC 3080 10min nach Release Zeitpunkt bestellt und im Dezember erhalten.
Mein Bruder wollte auf AMD warten und die hat nicht mal ein Shop bei uns gehabt als es Released wurde.
Daher hat er immer noch eine 1070...

Warum Finde ich aber so wenig Infos darüber wie und was alles Möglich wäre.
Dieses Thema ist einfach echt Frustrierend.


----------



## flx23 (15. April 2021)

munn schrieb:


> Im Winter werde ich dieses Jahr aber durchaus das Mining laufen lassen wenn ich am ende dadurch Heizung Kosten Spaare ist es eine Win/Win Situation.


Das ist einer der für mich wenigen akzeptablen Gründe fürs mining. Ich habe auch ne Freundin die im Winter mit strombetriebenen Nachtspeicheröfen heizt. Ihr hier ein mining rig mit 1 bis 2 GPUs hinzustellen und sie kann es einfachsten wenn ihr kalt ist wäre für jeden eine win win Situation  . Da aber aktuell keine GPUs zu bekommen sind und die Situation nächstes Jahr schon ganz anders aussehen kann wird aus dem Projekt nix


----------



## Olstyle (15. April 2021)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Dann ein kleiner Bypass legen bei der Pool umwälzpumpe (direkt hinter dem Filter) und damit die GPU's kühlen. Dann bräuchte ich nichtmal ne pumpe dafür. Die Umwälzpumpe vom pool würde das übernehmen und das Wasser wäre zumimdest gefiltert.


Mit aktuellen Kühlern kannst du das vergessen. Auch direkt nach dem Filter sind noch viel zu viele Schwebstoffe drin die die Mikrostruktur der Kühler ratz fatz zusetzen.
-> Wenn man sowas macht müsste man einen Wärmetauscher zu einem zweiten Kreislauf nutzen.


----------



## Richu006 (15. April 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Mit aktuellen Kühlern kannst du das vergessen. Auch direkt nach dem Filter sind noch viel zu viele Schwebstoffe drin die die Mikrostruktur der Kühler ratz fatz zusetzen.
> -> Wenn man sowas macht müsste man einen Wärmetauscher zu einem zweiten Kreislauf nutzen.


Glaube ich nicht... GPU' s haben anders als die meisten cpu kühler nicht so feine kühlfinnen... also alle meine GPU Blöcke wahren da relativ grosszügig. Ausserdem wird das Wasser vorher ja gefiltert, mit einer recht ordentlichen Filteranlage.

Ich habe mehr Angst das wegen Klorwasser irgendwie das Kupfer angegriffen wird. 

Abgesehen davon kann man GPU Blöcke ja reinigen. Falls die sich tatsächlich zusetzem sollten.


----------



## Olstyle (15. April 2021)

Hast du dir die aktuelle Generation an GPU-Kühlern Mal angesehen? Mittlerweile haben die auch Mikrostruktur+Düsenplatte wie früher nur die CPU-Kühler. Z.B.








						Watercool Heatkiller IV für Nvidia RTX 2080 Ti - Acryl Nickel RGB, 154,95 €
					

Heatkiller IV GPU-Wasserkühler "Made in Germany" für aktuelle RTX Nvidia Grafikkarten, zählen zu den leistungsfähigsten Kühlern die Watercool bis jetzt gefe




					shop.watercool.de
				




Ansonsten hilft so ein Wasser/Wasser Wärmetauscher natürlich auch gegen das Chlor (wenn du noch bei Chlor bis kann ich übrigens eine Salzanlage als erste Investition vor sonstigem "Unsinn" sehr empfehlen).


----------



## Richu006 (15. April 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Hast du dir die aktuelle Generation an GPU-Kühlern Mal angesehen? Mittlerweile haben die auch Mikrostruktur+Düsenplatte wie früher nur die CPU-Kühler. Z.B.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mir ist schon bewusst, das es solche Blöcke gibt. Aber zb. Mein Alphacool Block bei meiner 3090 hat sehr grobe finnen.

Ein wärmetsuscher wäre natürlich auch eine möglichkeit aber aufwendiger zu machen.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (15. April 2021)

Der Aufwand ist nur marginal aufwendiger, denn du brauchst nur einen Wärmetauscher, noch eine Pumpe und 4 Anschlüsse mehr.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (15. April 2021)

munn schrieb:


> Edit:
> Habe gelesen: wenn die temperatur des wassers niedriger wird als die der raumtemperatur, dann ensteht an den kühlern kondenswasser. das kondenswasser kann dann zu kurzschlüssen im rechner führen.
> Würde das auch in meinem Fall zutreffen?
> Wenn im Winter Außerhalb 0 Grad ist und im Raum sagen wir 24 Grad wäre jetzt gut zu wissen welche Temp hätte das wasser^^



In dem Moment, in dem du den Rechner einschaltest, nachdem er längere Zeit aus war: 0 °C
In der Heizperiode lassen sich Kondensationsbedingen kaum vermeiden und muss entsprechend Vorsorge treffen, dass das kein Problem wird. Praktisch zwar möglich, aber so aufwendig, dass es in kleinem Maßstab praktisch niemand macht.




Richu006 schrieb:


> Mir ist schon bewusst, das es solche Blöcke gibt. Aber zb. Mein Alphacool Block bei meiner 3090 hat sehr grobe finnen.
> 
> Ein wärmetsuscher wäre natürlich auch eine möglichkeit aber aufwendiger zu machen.



Ich weiß nicht, wie fein Pool-Filter sind, aber die Siebe in Wasch- oder Spülmaschinen würde ich nicht als ausreicehnden Vorfilter für einen Eisblock erachten. Zwar lässt Alphacool recht viel Material zwischen den Lamellen stehen, aber die Kanäle als solche sind schmal. Man könnte natürlich mit mehreren Filtern hintereinander arbeiten und die regelmäßig reinigen, aber dann ist der zusätzlich Wärmetauscher doch die einfachere Lösung. Je nach Größe des Pool-Filterkastens und der Strömung darin muss man ja nicht viel mehr machen, als einen Vollkupfer-Radiator in passender Größe zu besorgen und reinzuschmeißen. Obiger Einwand bezüglich Kondenswasserbildung gilt aber auch hier.

Und das "ich bin wegen Corona so pleite, dass ich den Planeten mit sinnloser Hashwertproduktion aufheizen muss, um über die Runden zu kommen"-Argument zieht bei Pool-Betreibern nicht.


----------



## Olstyle (15. April 2021)

Was mir da auch noch auffiel: Zumindest unser Pool hat die Poolpumpe nicht 24/7 aktiv, und zwar deswegen weil das auch ordentlich Strom kostet. Du müsstest die Regelung selbiger also auch noch irgendwie mit dem Rechnerbetrieb koppeln.

Zu den Kondensproblemen: Die wären mit einem Ventil was bei Kälte aussen lieber den Innenraum mit heizt doch mit gelöst.


----------



## Richu006 (15. April 2021)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, wie fein Pool-Filter sind, aber die Siebe in Wasch- oder Spülmaschinen würde ich nicht als ausreicehnden Vorfilter für einen Eisblock erachten. Zwar lässt Alphacool recht viel Material zwischen den Lamellen stehen, aber die Kanäle als solche sind schmal. Man könnte natürlich mit mehreren Filtern hintereinander arbeiten und die regelmäßig reinigen, aber dann ist der zusätzlich Wärmetauscher doch die einfachere Lösung. Je nach Größe des Pool-Filterkastens und der Strömung darin muss man ja nicht viel mehr machen, als einen Vollkupfer-Radiator in passender Größe zu besorgen und reinzuschmeißen. Obiger Einwand bezüglich Kondenswasserbildung gilt aber auch hier.
> 
> Und das "ich bin wegen Corona so pleite, dass ich den Planeten mit sinnloser Hashwertproduktion aufheizen muss, um über die Runden zu kommen"-Argument zieht bei Pool-Betreibern nicht.



Also unsere Filteranlage ist schon einiges besser als ein einfaches sieb,
Es gibt ein Grobpartikel Filter, danach eine Sandfilteranlage (wo das Wasser durch sehr feinen sand gefiltert wird) und am Ende noch ein Feinpartikelfilter. Das Wasser kommt da schon zimlich sauber hinten raus.

Aber ein Wärmetauscher wäre durchaus interessant. Auch wegen dem klor, Salz und kaök welches ja im poolwasser ist.

Und nein ich bin alles andere als Pleite... ich möchte schon lange eine Poolheizung bauen. Normalereweise ist das einfach sehr Energiehungrig wenn man da immer 2KW oder mehr durch brennt. Und deshalb sehr teuer auf Dauer. Wenn ich aber die Energie mit GPU's durch brenne, ists zwar immer noch Energiehungrig. Aber der Strom wäre dann zumindest einigermassen Gedeckt


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (15. April 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Was mir da auch noch auffiel: Zumindest unser Pool hat die Poolpumpe nicht 24/7 aktiv, und zwar deswegen weil das auch ordentlich Strom kostet. Du müsstest die Regelung selbiger also auch noch irgendwie mit dem Rechnerbetrieb koppeln.
> 
> Zu den Kondensproblemen: Die wären mit einem Ventil was bei Kälte aussen lieber den Innenraum mit heizt doch mit gelöst.



Nur wenn die im Raum installierte Kühlung so leistungsfähig ist, dass sie den Rechner dauerhaft komplett bewältigen kann. Aber dann kann man sich den externen Teil auch sparen. Sobald der externe Teil im Winter an der Kühlung beteiligt werden soll, hat man selbst mit der aufwendigsten Regelung zumindest an der in die Wohnung führenden Leitung Kondenswasserprobleme. Natürlich kann man die mit cleveren Ventilschaltungen, gesteuertem zweitstufigen Kreislauf und ähnlichem räumlich begrenzen – aber Ende ist die Verlegung einer Leitung in den Keller oder das Aufstellen von 1-2-3-4 Mora halt die günstigere Lösung und reicht vollkommen aus.


----------



## Olstyle (15. April 2021)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Nur wenn die im Raum installierte Kühlung so leistungsfähig ist, dass sie den Rechner dauerhaft komplett bewältigen kann. Aber dann kann man sich den externen Teil auch sparen.


Die Grundaufgabe war doch im Winter die Abwärme ins Zimmer zu leiten und im Sommer nach draussen. Also ein Radi drinnen, einer draussen und je nach Jahreszeit nimmer nur einer aktiv.
Die Bonusvariante "extrem niedrige Temps im Winter" war nie gefragt.


----------



## munn (15. April 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Grundaufgabe war doch im Winter die Abwärme ins Zimmer zu leiten und im Sommer nach draussen. Also ein Radi drinnen, einer draussen und je nach Jahreszeit nimmer nur einer aktiv.
> Die Bonusvariante "extrem niedrige Temps im Winter" war nie gefragt.



Stimmt^^ Aber könnte man im Sommer nicht auch Kondens haben wenn es Nachts kälter wird aber in dem Raum Recht warm? oder wären die Temperatur Unterschiede zu klein? 
Echt Interessantes Thema aber leider müsste man das wohl studieren xD

Ich nehme mal als Beispiel Monat Mai: 24 Grad Tagsüber 11 Grad Abends/Nachts.

Aktuell wird bei uns Nachts ziemlich kalt weshalb wir die Apfelbäume beregnen.
Zur Erklärung: Die Bäume werden künstlich mit Wasser aus dem Schlauch beregnet. Wenn das Wasser auf Zweigen und Blüten einfriert, bildet das Eis einen glitzernden Schutzschild gegen die Kälte. Wenn Wasser zu Eis gefriert, setzt es Energie in Form von Wärme frei. Diese Wärme geht nach innen zu den Blüten und hält sie bei null Grad. Und das lässt die zarten Blüten überleben. Damit ständig neue Wärme produziert wird, müssen Bauern oft die ganze Nacht künstlichen Regen machen. Erst wenn die Sonne am Morgen wieder wärmt, drehen sie den Wasserhahn zu.


Zum Post:
Habe mal nach Miner gesucht da findet man durchaus Infos wie die das machen aber muss zugeben selbst dort sind die Infos eher Rar.
Habe jedenfalls gesehen das die viele es mit Luft kühlen und zwar mit Turbinenlüfter oder sowas Ähnlichem die nach draußen blasen.
Jedoch müsste ich dort gucken wegen der Lautstärke und mir fehlen da noch bessere Infos wie die das genau machen^^
Ich hab halt kein Rig oder ein Raum indem ich ein Sturm haben möchte   müsste dann schon fast ein Gehäuse für das Gehäuse sein. Aber zumindest wäre es Preislich recht überschaubar.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (15. April 2021)

Im Sommer eher unwahrscheinlich, hängt aber auch von dir ab. Kondenswassser bildet sich immer, wenn man unter den Taupunkt kühlt, aber dafür braucht man entweder eine deutliche Temperaturreduzierung oder sehr feuchte Luft. An regnerischen Tagen haben wir meist keine großen Temperaturunterschiede, an klaren Tagen ist die Ausgangsluftfeuchtigkeit nicht so hoch. Erst im Winter, wenn man wegen der Kälte draußen zu wenig lüftet und das Kühlwasser deutlich unter Raum-Wohlfühltemperatur liegt, ändert sich das. Wer natürlich kurz vor während eines lauen Sommerregens bei richtig schwülen 35 °C die nasse Luft reinlässt, dann über Nacht alle Schotten schließt, während über Nacht ein Windwechsel 20 °C bringt, kann es auch im Sommer hinbekommen. Genauso Leute die in Gegenden wohnen, wo regelmäßig dichter Nebel oder intensiver Tau bildet, also selbst unter natürlichen Bedingungen Luftfeuchtigkeit kondensiert. Da kann ein schlecht gelüfteter Raum mit zusätzlicher Feuchtigkeit aus Atemluft den Taupunkt weit genug verschieben, dass die nicht ganz auf Freilandtemperatur abkühlenden Kühlleistungen drinnen ebenfalls was kondensieren lassen.


----------



## munn (18. April 2021)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Im Sommer eher unwahrscheinlich, hängt aber auch von dir ab. Kondenswassser bildet sich immer, wenn man unter den Taupunkt kühlt, aber dafür braucht man entweder eine deutliche Temperaturreduzierung oder sehr feuchte Luft. An regnerischen Tagen haben wir meist keine großen Temperaturunterschiede, an klaren Tagen ist die Ausgangsluftfeuchtigkeit nicht so hoch. Erst im Winter, wenn man wegen der Kälte draußen zu wenig lüftet und das Kühlwasser deutlich unter Raum-Wohlfühltemperatur liegt, ändert sich das. Wer natürlich kurz vor während eines lauen Sommerregens bei richtig schwülen 35 °C die nasse Luft reinlässt, dann über Nacht alle Schotten schließt, während über Nacht ein Windwechsel 20 °C bringt, kann es auch im Sommer hinbekommen. Genauso Leute die in Gegenden wohnen, wo regelmäßig dichter Nebel oder intensiver Tau bildet, also selbst unter natürlichen Bedingungen Luftfeuchtigkeit kondensiert. Da kann ein schlecht gelüfteter Raum mit zusätzlicher Feuchtigkeit aus Atemluft den Taupunkt weit genug verschieben, dass die nicht ganz auf Freilandtemperatur abkühlenden Kühlleistungen drinnen ebenfalls was kondensieren lassen.


Puhhh,
Nachdem ich mich weiter Informiere scheint Kondens bei mir echt kein Problem zu sein weil ich richtig niedrige Luftfeuchtigkeit habe und die Temperaturen ok wären. habe da ein Bild gefunden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Obwohl es mich mega Interessieren würde welche Temperatur mein Mini Dachboden hat nehme ich einfach an das dies nicht besonders gut im Sommer wäre. Das Haus ist halt alt und die Ziegel sind simpel einfach nur aufeinander gelegt daher kann man einfach ins Freie gucken.
Sobald es in den nächsten Wochen Warm wird werde ich das womöglich zumindest mal messen^^

Womöglich stelle ich nun eine Total dumme frage aber könnte ich nicht einfach einen Mora Radiator benutzen und diesen in einen Raum packen im Sommer?
Ich sehe jetzt schon das die Temperaturen sehr unterschiedlich sind obwohl ich direkt an den Raum angrenze.
Gestern Abend: 29 Grad im Raum mit dem PC.
18,9 Grad im Raum wo ich gerne den Radiator rein setzen würde.
Außentemperatur 9 Grad.

Mit dem Radiator in diesen Raum der 4x Meter Lang 1,5Meter hoch und 2 Meter breit ist würde es zwar im Sommer Ebenfalls sehr warm werden weil dort auch keine Klima wäre Aber da dort niemand ist wäre es fast egal.
Es wäre Kurzfristig aber doch sehr einfach umzusetzen.
Wie stark würde es die Kühlung für den PC beeinflussen?
Normal wären die Radiatoren im Gehäuse wo es ja ebenfalls sehr warm wäre oder nicht.
Denke ich wie immer zu einfach?^^

Vielen Dank
Schon vor 3-4 Jahren hatte ich mal über Sonnenkollektoren nach gedacht aber das ganze aufgrund der damaligen unwirtschaftlichen Situation nicht gemacht. (Zu diesem Zeitpunkt hätte man mehr Kosten im Jahr gehabt als gewinn. Keine Ahnung ob sich bei uns wieder etwas getan hat in Sachen Förderung aber aktuell halt nicht denkbar.


----------



## flx23 (18. April 2021)

munn schrieb:


> Es wäre Kurzfristig aber doch sehr einfach umzusetzen.
> Wie stark würde es die Kühlung für den PC beeinflussen?
> Normal wären die Radiatoren im Gehäuse wo es ja ebenfalls sehr warm wäre oder nicht.


Naja im Gehäuse zieht er Luft aus dem Raum, also mit ca. 25 Grad. 
Die Wassertemperatur liegt dann bei vielleicht maximal 40 Grad. 

In dem separaten Raum kommt es dann halt drauf an wie warm die Luft dort ist. Hat es dort 40 Grad, dann wird dein Wasser vermutlich 55 Grad warm werden. 

Hat es hingegen nur 5 Grad in dem Raum wo der Radiator steht , dann wäre die Wassertemperatur ehr bei 20 Grad


----------



## munn (18. April 2021)

flx23 schrieb:


> In dem separaten Raum kommt es dann halt drauf an wie warm die Luft dort ist. Hat es dort 40 Grad, dann wird dein Wasser vermutlich 55 Grad warm werden.


Verdammte Axt das wollte ich nicht Hören^^

Die Radiatoren sind doch eigentlich manchmal im Gehäuse und dort ist es doch auch 40 Grad warm oder nicht.


----------



## Olstyle (18. April 2021)

Wen im Gehäuse 40 Grad sind bekommt das Wasser genauso 50 Grad. Nur ist eine typische Gehäuse-Temperatur halt eher im niedrigen 30er Bereich.


----------



## munn (21. April 2021)

Nun Gut, Dann wird das ganze leider erstmal nichts. 
Werde dann mal nächstes Jahr schauen weil ich Wasser Kühlung von Außerhalb grundsätzlich Interessant finde und für mich am ende eigentlich recht gut umsetzbar wäre. 
In der Hoffnung das Corona tatsächlich auch mal irgendwann ein Ende hat wollte ich eh nächstes Jahr neuen PC zusammen bauen und vermutlich werde ich dann nochmal eine Post erstellen^^

Habe mal mit dem gesprochen der das Klima gerät eingebaut hat. Der meinte das meine Klimaanlage das locker schaffen wird. Er konnte mir zwar natürlich nicht sagen wieviel Mehr Leistung notwendig wird um gegen den PC zu kühlen aber soviel soll das wohl nicht sein im Verhältnis zum PC und seinen 300-400 Watt.


----------



## flx23 (21. April 2021)

Naja, der "Wirkungsgrad" der Klimaanlage, wenn sie modern ist, liegt bei ca. 3.das heißt mit 1kwh Strom kann man dem Raum 3kwh Wärme entziehen. 

Das heißt wenn dein PC mit 300W heizt brauch die Klimaanlage 100w um das raus zu bekommen. 

Bzw. Anders gerechnet,der PC produziert am Tag 24h x 300W = 7,2KWh

Deine Klimaanlage muss dann zusätzlich 7,2kWh aus dem Raum bringen. Das kostet sie 7,2kWh/3 = 2,4kWh zusätzlich an Strom


----------

